# FCN 2013



## Sinister South Paw (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola all. 

I've wanted to go to FCN since it's inception. However the cards just never alligned in my favor to be able to go. 

This year finally...it seems I'm going to be able to. 

However, be I do, I wanna get some personal experiences before I do. Anybody have anything to say about the con, good or bad? I want to get some opinions about it. 

I've been to AC and I loved it. But I've never been to any other con. I'd be going with a few friends, not sharing a room but they would also be attending. 

Any info about the theme of the con or your own personal experience would be great.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd be interested in heading to FCN; it's pretty close to TO. Never been to it, though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 7, 2012)

@Sinister, I've seen your av used as a spray in counter strike source a 
couple years ago, did you happen to go by firewater in CS:S?




If such another clue
Smuuurkey Burrrrrrrr


----------



## jinxthelynx (Dec 21, 2012)

i realy wana go


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 21, 2012)

I haven't been to it yet but plan on going this year as long as I'm in the country. I've heard from a few people that it's their favorite fur con because it's just the right size. Not too small, not too huge.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 21, 2012)

Still waiting for these guys to open up their conbook competition...


----------



## palasm (Jan 2, 2013)

Sinister South Paw said:


> Hola all.
> 
> I've wanted to go to FCN since it's inception. However the cards just never alligned in my favor to be able to go.
> 
> ...


   We are going. This will be the second time to FCN. We loved it. It is lots smaller than AC. We went there for first time last year and will also be going again this year.  FCN is more smaller but you get to meet more furries. The lobby of the Hotel is pretty spread out and they have everything mostly centralized. If over 21 I would recommend the sponser reg. If you drink you get free beer and last year they had hard cider. also food. There are several restaurants around and meijers is less than 1/4 mile away. easy walk.


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 2, 2013)

Well considering i've been to FCN in 2009 and last year. I will be going this year considering it's one of the few cons that feels relaxed and quite fun place to meet new people. Also the furry variety show as well as last year fursuit dance competition was pretty awesome.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah I'm certainly going this year. 

I've only heard good things about it so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## craftyandy (Feb 4, 2013)

Freakin first con I went to in 2009 not knowing a soul in the fandom. Was great, been there every years since. Free booze, great bar, great set up, just big enough for a lot to happen but confined enough so you don't miss a lot either.


----------



## UnwantedCujo (Feb 4, 2013)

FCN was small but not uncomfortably so. Last years FCN was my first ever Furry convention and I found it to be just the right size for a first timer. This years theme for FCN will be Mad Science. I will be premiering my first fursuit there, sporting a lab coat and maybe some goggles if I can find anything good. The weather in MI can be hit or miss, last year it was really warm, but I don't know how it will be this year. I remember having so much fun in the LEGO room. I felt there was a lot to keep you occupied between that, the game room, dealer's den, artists alley, and the panels that went on. I hope this short review helped.


----------



## Riho (Feb 4, 2013)

I would go if I had the money.
But, alas, I do not.
Mebbe next year.


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 4, 2013)

Sinister South Paw said:


> However, be I do, I wanna get some personal experiences before I do. Anybody have anything to say about the con, good or bad? I want to get some opinions about it.
> 
> I've been to AC and I loved it. But I've never been to any other con. I'd be going with a few friends, not sharing a room but they would also be attending.
> 
> Any info about the theme of the con or your own personal experience would be great.



What, you can't check the con's website for the theme?

In any case it's a pretty tiny little con, only about 1500 people. The panel rooms are small, only about 20-30 people. It's tucked into a pretty small little hotel. It's a pretty good diversion though, and I've enjoyed myself the past three years I've gone.

This year the theme's Mad Scientists, and I'm hoping to have my Dr Horrible costume ready by then (or at least ready by the anime con I'm going to 2 weeks before this con).


----------



## Leepyr (Feb 4, 2013)

I would love to go, because it is very close to where I live, but sadly I have never went. I would like to attend this year, if I could get my fursuit completed.
I have heard nothing but good things about it!


----------



## Bacadiar (Feb 9, 2013)

FCN 2012 was my first Fur con, but I was only there for Saturday. Also have been to Anthrocon.
Definitely going back to FCN this year with supersponsorship, even if my fursuit isn't completed. It's not as overwhelming as AC, but it's going to be different for me since I actually know more than one person this time around.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 12, 2013)

So, anyone else here at the con besides myself? I'm sitting here all alone in the Sheraton lobby computer area!


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be there for just tomorrow - FCN is one of my favorite cons- it's got a great atmosphere to it, and I've gone the last 3 years.


----------

